# My First Track [email protected]



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

Today i participated in a "high speed" driving school at thunderhill raceway in nothern california. i was lots of fun and i learned alot and my instructor had a 91 se-r, too here are some pics and i'll try to post some video soon.

-David


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool! was this the scca driver's school? ...or organized by someone else?


----------



## pkrSE-R (Jul 26, 2002)

i think it was the SCCA street school, but i found out about it and registered through tracknutz.

www.tracknutz.com


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

oh. Thanks for the link...


----------

